
Raft, a scrutable successor to Paxos - DavidSJ
https://ramcloud.stanford.edu/wiki/download/attachments/11370504/raft.pdf
======
mazsa
download:
[https://ramcloud.stanford.edu/wiki/download/attachments/1137...](https://ramcloud.stanford.edu/wiki/download/attachments/11370504/raft.pdf)

------
op8
This is essentially Zab with a different leader election protocol, combined
with the Migration trick from SMART.

Zab: <http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs347/reading/zab.pdf>

SMART: [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/howell/papers/...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/howell/papers/eurosys-smart.pdf)

